# LOL scramble Comp #1



## Metallic Silver (Jun 29, 2018)

Well, i got bored. So why not start making a lol scramble comp. There would be NONWCA events here as well, but most of the lol scrambles would be in most of the WCA events. 

Post your averages and time in comment. 
(Whatever you want it to look like as long as i can understand it)

My Comment example:

1.(1st scramble time)
2.(2nd scramble time)
3.(3rd scramble time)
4.(4th scramble time)
5.(5th scramble time)
Average: (Average time)

Scambles:

2x2:
1. U R' F U' R' U R F' U' F U' R U F2 U2 R' F2 U' F' U F R U' R U2
2. F U2 R' U' F U2 R' F R'
3. F U2 R2 F' U F U' R F' U
4. F2 R U F2 R F2 U' R' F2 U
5. F2 U R' F R U2 F' U R U2 R'

3x3:
1. U F' L' U L F U L' U' L F U' F' L F2 R' F L' F2 R2 U F' U' F R U' R' F' U L
2. F2 U2 D2 R2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D2
3. F L U2 L2 F2 D2 R U2 L B2 D2 R D' U B D' R B2 D2 U' L
4. F2 L U2 D2 L' F U' D L' B2 R2 F B' L2 B R2 D2 R2 B R2
5. B2 L U' R2 D' R' B2 U' F2 R2 F2 B2 U' R2 U D L'

4x4:
1. R' F' R Rw2 Fw Uw' D' L2 D U B L' D' Fw' U Uw R2 F2 R2 F' D' Rw2 D' Fw R' F' R Uw U2 D' Fw' L2 R Rw' Uw2 B R' D U2 F
2. u' R2 r U u' R r U u R r u' U R' r U r2 U' u2 R' U2 u' R2 U2 R U2 u r2 R2 u R2 r' u2 U' r R' U' R r2 U'
3. r b2 u' R D2 R' u2 R D R' u2 F D2 F' u2 F' D' F u B U' B' u2 R D2 R' u L D2 L' u' F D2 F' U D2 b2 r'
4. F Fw Rw D' U L' Rw D2 U Fw F' Uw Rw Fw2 F U2 L2 Fw2
5. Uw2 L' Rw2 D Rw R2 Fw' Rw2 U' Uw' B' Fw' Uw2 D2 U F2 Fw Uw' D L2 Fw' R' U Fw2 U' Fw' L2 Rw' B D2 L Uw F2 Uw' U2 R F Rw2 B U

5x5:
1. B2 Rw' F2 B2 D2 Rw2 Uw' Dw2 R' D2 F2 Uw' R' D2 U2 B' Dw2 Uw Rw2 R' Uw' R Fw U R2 F B U2 R L2 D Uw Fw2 F2 Uw'
2. L' Fw2 Dw B Uw2 U' Lw2 Dw R B Uw F2 U R2 U2 Bw' U2 F B' L' B2 Fw' Dw' U2 Rw' R2 Fw L' F Rw' Dw' Fw2 U Fw2
3. U2 Fw' Rw L2 Uw' Lw D Dw Lw2 D Fw U' B' Lw2 U' Uw2 Dw2 D' F2 R' B R U' F D
4. D Lw' F B2 Dw' R' Fw' Bw2 D2 Rw' D2 R2 U Dw' R' Uw Bw Dw U Uw' Fw' D B' Fw2 F Dw2 L' Lw2 U' B U2 Fw B Dw2 U2 Bw D2 F B2 Dw' B2 D2 R2 Lw' Dw U' Rw' F'
5. Rw' B' Dw' Fw F B' Uw Bw2 U' Rw2 Fw F2 Rw2 Uw' L2 B2 Dw' Uw2 R2 F2 Rw Fw D'

6x6:
1. 3r r 3b b u' 3u' d L U L' u' 3u' d' L U2 L' 3u2 R D R' u d2 R D' R' u2 d L U2 L' u2 3u d2 B' U' B u d L' U' L d' F' U2 F 3u' d' U' 3b' b' 3r' U2 r U2 r U2 r U2 r
2. R' Uw Dw' D' 3Fw' Uw' Bw2 U Fw D2 L Rw2 F2 Uw Bw 3Uw' U2 Lw' B 3Uw B Lw' D Uw2 B U2 Bw 3Rw2 F2 D2 Rw Uw2 Dw U2 B' 3Rw2 F' B' Uw' F L' Rw Uw' Lw' Rw' F U2 L2 Dw Lw2 3Uw' 3Fw2
3. 3Rw2 F' Lw' L2 F' U Fw2 Uw2 U Dw' R' 3Rw 3Uw' Fw' Bw' F' L2 D' 3Rw' U' 3Rw' Rw' Bw Fw2 F Rw2 Dw' L Bw' Fw Rw 3Uw2 B2 L' 3Rw2 Dw' 3Fw U2 Uw2 Lw R' Fw'
4. R' Dw2 Rw Dw2 3Uw2 3Fw Lw' Uw2 3Uw' L 3Fw U2 Rw' Uw2 Rw Bw' 3Fw' L' Dw' D
5. F Fw2 L Lw2 U' 3Rw2 R Dw Uw U' D2 F2

7x7:
1. 3r r 3b b 3u2 3d' d R' U' R 3u 3d F' U F u2 3u 3d d2 B' D B 3u2 3d2 d2 B' U' B 3u2 3d' d2 B' D' B u 3d2 d F' D2 F u' 3u' 3d2 d R U R' 3u' 3d2 d B U2 B' u2 3u2 d2 U2 D2 3b' b' r2 U2 3r U2 3r U2 3r U2 3r U2 r
2. D2 Lw2 Fw2 Dw Lw2 Dw2 3Lw2 3Fw2 Uw L 3Bw 3Rw2 3Fw' 3Bw' Uw 3Uw' D2 U' Rw Lw2 D R U' 
3. Rw 3Rw2 Bw2 Uw' R2 3Bw2 Lw R2 3Rw' Fw' 3Fw 3Dw' Fw' Rw' D' Fw' 3Rw2 3Uw2 Bw2 Lw2 U' 3Rw' L2 Lw' Bw 3Fw2 3Dw B U' Rw' B D2 U' 3Dw' 3Bw 3Lw2 B' R L Uw2 3Lw2 Lw2 L2 Rw2 3Uw' 4. 3Bw' U 3Bw2 R2 Dw Rw' 3Rw2 Lw' Uw2 Rw Fw' 3Dw2 3Fw2 3Lw2 Lw 3Dw2 D 3Fw 3Rw 3Fw' R 
5. 3Dw2 3Lw2 Rw' Dw2 Fw2 R 3Fw2 Rw2 B Bw' Uw D' L 3Bw U' Fw' D2 L 3Bw D' B U2

Clock:
1. UR5- UL1- R3- L3+ ALL6+ y2 DR5- DL2- UL2+ U2+ R1+ D5-
2. UR1- DR4+ UL5- U2+ L5- ALL1- y2 UL3- U3- R3- D6+ DR DL
3. DL5- UL3+ U1- R1- D5- L4- y2 DR3+ DL4- UL1+ L6+ ALL2+ UR DR DL UL
4. UR6+ DL4- U1- L4- y2 UR4- DL2- U3+ R6+ D3- L5- ALL2+
5. UL2+ U5+ R5- D1- L1+ ALL3+

Megaminx:
1. R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
2. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
3. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
4. U2' R U' R2' U2 R2' U R' U2 R2 U2' R' U R U R' U2' R U' R U2 R U2 R2' U R2' U' R' U R2
5. R U2' R' F' U2' F R U2' R' U2 F' U' F R U R' F' U2' F U2' F' U' F U R U2 R' U' F' U2 F U2' R U2' R' F' U2' F U2' R U2 R' U' R U2' R'

Pyraminx:
1. U B' L' R' L B R L
2. l r' b u'
3. U' R' U L' R' L' U L l r' b ' u'
4. are you LBL? r' b' l r
5. U L U B L B U R' B l r b'

Square-1:
1. (3, 5)/(3, 0)/(-5, 1)/(6, -3)/(2, -1)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, -4)/(2, -2)/(-4, 0)
2. (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, 2)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -2)/(-4, -2)/(0, -3)
3. (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(4, -2)
4. (4, 3)/(-4, 5)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(3, -3)/(-3, -4)
5. (-2, 3)/(-1, 5)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(2, -1)/(4, -3)

Skewb:
1. B' R' L' B L R L U' B'
2. L B U R' U' L R' U
3. U R U R' B L B R B U'
4. L U' R' U' R U' L R L R' 
5. B L' U' L U R U L R'

3x3 One Handed:
1. R' U' B2 U2 R' L' U' L U' B2 D' F2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 L
2. D L2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 U L2 R' F' R D' R2 D' F' D2 F
3. U2 L F' L2 U' L F' R F2 L' U' R U' L U2 R' U2 L U' F2 L' F U L' U' L F U' F2 L2
4. F2 L2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 B' L R' D F' D' U R D' L2
5. B2 R2 B R2 B U2 B' R2 B' R' B R2 U2 R B U'

3x3 Feet:
1. L2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 D R' F2 U2 L' D2 L' U2 R2 D2 B2 R
2. D' F2 L2 B2 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F L' R' B L' R U F2 R B2
3. L' U R B R L' D' R' B' R U2 R' L F2
4. F2 R2 B L2 F L2 F' D2 L D F' D B' F R2 F2
5. B F D2 B D2 R F D2 B' L' D2 B' F2

FMC: (you have 30 minutes on this one)
R U' L U2 R' U F' L' U' F' L F L F L' U' F U F R' F L' F2 R F' U L U2 R' F'

3x3 Blindfolded:
1. F2 L B2 F2 L' B2 L R2 F2 B L' R D L F' L R' D' F2
2. B R U2 R' B2 D2 F2 D2 L' F2 L' B L' B' F2 L' B L2
3. B2 U D2 R' L F' B2 R L' B2 U' R2 L2 D

4x4 Blindfolded:
1. r b2 u L U L' u2 B' U2 B u2 R' D R u2 R U R' u' F U2 F' u L U' L' u2 R' D2 R u' F U F' U2 D b2 r'
2. F2 Uw U Rw2 U Fw' D' Uw' Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw' U
3. L R' D' Uw2 Rw' D' Fw2 L D R' Uw2 Fw' Uw2 R B2 Uw B2

5x5 Blindfolded:
1. Bw D Lw' L F B' U' L Rw U' Lw Rw' Dw2 Rw2 Lw2 R2 F2 B2 Fw Lw2 Bw2 Dw Bw' L'
2. U F' Bw' Dw2 Lw U' Bw R' U R F2 Uw2 Bw' Dw' B Bw'
3. D2 L Lw' R' B2 D F' D L Rw R' B' D B'

Multiple 3x3 Blindfolded
1. F' U R2 F2 L2 U L2 D U' L F' L2 B' F D2 B U B'
2. F2 L2 D2 U2 B L2 B D2 U2 L2 B L B' R' B D2 L' B' R'
3. R B2 D U2 B2 D2 U' R2 U2 L F' L' D R2 U R'
4. F R' F' R' L D R D R2 L2 U2
5. L F2 R2 F L2 B' L2 F' L D' R D' L' F
6. B' R' B' R2 B U B2 L' B R B2 L B2 R B2
7. U2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 B' D' F D2 B' D F
8. B2 R2 U B2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R' U R2 U R2 D2 R'
9. R2 L2 U' L U' B D2 B' L2 D2 R2 U D2 B2 U' R2 U B2 F'
10. F' D' F2 D F D' F D' R2 F D2 F R2 F2 D2 F' R2
11. U2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 U2 B2 
12. F R2 U R' F' U F U' R' F R F' U' R' F' R U F' U' F R U2 L U2 
13. F' D F2 U' R2 U2 R2 F' U F2 D' F' U2 F'
14. B' U2 D' L U R2 U' F' D F B2 U2 D2 B D2 B' R2 B2
15. F2 U2 F' R2 U2 L2 F' R2 U2 F2 D U' B' D U' L B F'
16. L2 D R2 B2 D' L' R F L' R' U R2 F2
17. U' F2 D L' D' B U2 L2 D B L2 U L2 B2 U D2 F2 L2 D2 F2
18. U' B' U' L' D' B D B' R2 U B2 L2 F2 D R'
19. L2 B2 R' F2 D L D' R' L F2 R' B2 R' U
20. R L F U2 R2 U' D' F2 R' F B U L2 B2 D2 R2 D' L2 D B2 D
21. F U2 B' R2 F U2 F' U2 L2 F2 U2 L' F D B' U2 F' U' B D
22. R2 B D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 B' D2 F' D2 R' F' L' R' D' B2 L R B'
23. B' F2 D R2 B2 F2 D2 U' L2 R2 U' L' D2 U' B D2 L U F D2
24. R' L2 F2 B' D F' B L U' R2 F2 L2 D F2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U' L'
25. L B2 U R2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L' D' R2 D R2
26. F' U R2 F2 L2 U L2 D U' L F' L2 B' F D2 B U B'
27. F2 L2 D2 U2 B L2 B D2 U2 L2 B L B' R' B D2 L' B' R'
28. R B2 D U2 B2 D2 U' R2 U2 L F' L' D R2 U R'
29. F R' F' R' L D R D R2 L2 U2
30. L F2 R2 F L2 B' L2 F' L D' R D' L' F
31. B' R' B' R2 B U B2 L' B R B2 L B2 R B2
32. U2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 B' D' F D2 B' D F
33. B2 R2 U B2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R' U R2 U R2 D2 R'
34. R2 L2 U' L U' B D2 B' L2 D2 R2 U D2 B2 U' R2 U B2 F'
35. F' D' F2 D F D' F D' R2 F D2 F R2 F2 D2 F' R2
36. U2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 U2 B2 
37. F R2 U R' F' U F U' R' F R F' U' R' F' R U F' U' F R U2 L U2 
38. F' D F2 U' R2 U2 R2 F' U F2 D' F' U2 F'
39. B' U2 D' L U R2 U' F' D F B2 U2 D2 B D2 B' R2 B2
40. F2 U2 F' R2 U2 L2 F' R2 U2 F2 D U' B' D U' L B F'
41. L2 D R2 B2 D' L' R F L' R' U R2 F2
42. U' F2 D L' D' B U2 L2 D B L2 U L2 B2 U D2 F2 L2 D2 F2
43. U' B' U' L' D' B D B' R2 U B2 L2 F2 D R'
44. L2 B2 R' F2 D L D' R' L F2 R' B2 R' U
45. R L F U2 R2 U' D' F2 R' F B U L2 B2 D2 R2 D' L2 D B2 D
46. F U2 B' R2 F U2 F' U2 L2 F2 U2 L' F D B' U2 F' U' B D
47. R2 B D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 B' D2 F' D2 R' F' L' R' D' B2 L R B'
48. B' F2 D R2 B2 F2 D2 U' L2 R2 U' L' D2 U' B D2 L U F D2
49. R' L2 F2 B' D F' B L U' R2 F2 L2 D F2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U' L'
50. L B2 U R2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L' D' R2 D R2

Kilominx:
1. R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
2. R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
3. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
4. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
5. R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

2x2x3:
1. R2 U R2 F2 U F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U R2 D'
2. R2 U F2 U F2 U' R2 D
3. U' D' F2 U' R2 U'
4. U' R2 F2 D' R2 D R2 D2 F2 U'
5. U R2 U' F2 U F2 U2 R2 U' F2 D F2 U2

Gear Cube:
1. U2' R6 U5' F2
2. U4' R' F6 R5
3. U' R2' F5' U'
4. U' F' R U3 F2'
5. U2' F' R6 F3'

Redi Cube:
1. B l' r' f' l' r R L' f' F
2. R B' F' L' B' R' F' b' r' b
3. R B l' f R b' F L f l'
4. r' b r' R l r b f L R
5. f l' L l L r f F f L' r'

Square-2:
1. (-5,2) / (6,-3) / (-4,6) / (1,0) / (-3,1) / (-1,-4) / (-2,2) / (4,-4) / (1,-5) / (-1,-4) / (-2,3) / (5,3) / (-2,-2) /
2. (-4,1) / (2,1) / (-2,-4) / (4,0) / (-1,-1) / (4,-4) / (0,1) / (-5,-3) / (-1,6) / (-3,5) / (3,-4) / (0,-2) /
3. (-1,1) / (2,1) / (3,-4) / (-3,6) / (-4,5) / (-4,-5) / (4,6) / (-5,-4) / (4,-1) / (4,-3) / (6,2) /
4. (-3,-3) / (0,2) / (2,4) / (3,6) / (3,3) / (5,2) / (-5,5) / (3,1) / (-3,6) / (-2,5) / (5,-5) / (2,2) / (-5,-3)
5. (4,5) / (6,0) / (0,-4) / (4,-1) / (3,-4) / (1,3) / (1,1) / (3,0) / (-2,6) / (4,-2) / (1,1)

Mirror Cube:
1. U L' U2 R U' L F U' R' F' U' F' U L2 F L' U' F2 R F'
2. R' L2 D R2 F2 D' U2 R2 B2 F2 U' L2 F' R2 F' U' L U' B F' U'
3. D2 F R F' D2 F D2 R' B' R2 D2 R2 D2 F' B2 R2 B'
4. U F' L2 B L2 F U' L R' F2 U F' U'
5. L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 U F2 D' R2 D' R2 B L' F2 D' L B2 F R U' F


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jun 29, 2018)

Looks like fun I'll edit the results in as I do them. Also where did you get the scrambles.

2x2:
Average: 3.804
Time List:
1. 4.886
2. 4.352
3. 3.375
4. 3.686
5. 2.630
3x3:
Average: 14.239
Time List:
1. 7.693
2. 25.029 lol wut
3. 12.585
4. 18.102 lol wut again
5. 12.031


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 29, 2018)

3BLD: DNF, 8.53, DNF


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jun 29, 2018)

2x2
Generated By csTimer on 2018-6-29
avg of 5: 3.29

Time List:
1. (6.78) U R' F U' R' U R F' U' F U' R U F2 U2 R' F2 U' F' U F R U' R U2 
2. 3.30 F U2 R' U' F U2 R' F R' 
3. 3.13 F U2 R2 F' U F U' R F' U 
4. 3.44 F2 R U F2 R F2 U' R' F2 U 
5. (2.75) F2 U R' F R U2 F' U R U2 R'

3x3
Generated By csTimer on 2018-6-29
avg of 5: 17.82

Time List:
1. (7.19) U F' L' U L F U L' U' L F U' F' L F2 R' F L' F2 R2 U F' U' F R U' R' F' U L 
2. (24.67) F2 U2 D2 R2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 
3. 18.08 F L U2 L2 F2 D2 R U2 L B2 D2 R D' U B D' R B2 D2 U' L 
4. 17.74 F2 L U2 D2 L' F U' D L' B2 R2 F B' L2 B R2 D2 R2 B R2 
5. 17.65 B2 L U' R2 D' R' B2 U' F2 R2 F2 B2 U' R2 U D L'

Pyra
Generated By csTimer on 2018-6-29
avg of 5: 2.83

Time List:
1. (5.26+) U B' L' R' L B R L 
2. 0.70 l r' b u' 
3. 4.22 U' R' U L' R' L' U L l r' b ' u' 
4. (0.40) are you LBL? r' b' l r 
5. 3.58 U L U B L B U R' B l r b'

Square-1
Generated By csTimer on 2018-6-29
avg of 5: 19.15

Time List:
1. 19.92 (3, 5)/(3, 0)/(-5, 1)/(6, -3)/(2, -1)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, -4)/(2, -2)/(-4, 0) 
2. 22.03 (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, 2)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -2)/(-4, -2)/(0, -3) 
3. (24.96) (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(4, -2) 
4. 15.51 (4, 3)/(-4, 5)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(3, -3)/(-3, -4) 
5. (13.37) (-2, 3)/(-1, 5)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(2, -1)/(4, -3)

Skewb
Generated By csTimer on 2018-6-29
avg of 5: 9.42

Time List:
1. 9.74 B' R' L' B L R L U' B' 
2. (13.09) L B U R' U' L R' U 
3. 11.99 U R U R' B L B R B U' 
4. (6.24) L U' R' U' R U' L R L R' 
5. 6.54 B L' U' L U R U L R'

OH
Generated By csTimer on 2018-6-29
avg of 5: 29.68

Time List:
1. 29.11 R' U' B2 U2 R' L' U' L U' B2 D' F2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 L 
2. (12.68) D L2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 U L2 R' F' R D' R2 D' F' D2 F 
3. 38.59 U2 L F' L2 U' L F' R F2 L' U' R U' L U2 R' U2 L U' F2 L' F U L' U' L F U' F2 L2 
4. (40.70+) F2 L2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 B' L R' D F' D' U R D' L2 
5. 21.35 B2 R2 B R2 B U2 B' R2 B' R' B R2 U2 R B U'

Redi
Generated By csTimer on 2018-6-29
avg of 5: 21.94

Time List:
1. 20.64 B l' r' f' l' r R L' f' F 
2. (18.50) R B' F' L' B' R' F' b' r' b 
3. (44.75) R B l' f R b' F L f l' 
4. 18.69 r' b r' R l r b f L R 
5. 26.49 f l' L l L r f F f L' r'
Probably some misscrambles


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jun 29, 2018)

Are you LBL = R U L B L
^ make sure you scramble correctly



TipsterTrickster said:


> Looks like fun I'll edit the results in as I do them. Also where did you get the scrambles.



cstimer


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 30, 2018)

2x2- 2.69, 2.6, 2.94, 2.34, 2.07 = 2.54


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jul 10, 2018)

2x2: 3.35=5.12, 3.12, 3.51, 3.42, 2.20
3x3: 14.16=4.70, 16.02, 11.84, 17.84, 14.62


----------



## Elo13 (Jul 10, 2018)

OH:
8.89 = 13.20, (4.39), 7.20, (15.36), 6.26


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Jul 10, 2018)

Daniel Lin said:


> 3BLD: DNF, 8.53, DNF


 I don’t find a sub 10 bld time realistic


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jul 10, 2018)

WillyTheWizard said:


> I don’t find a sub 10 bld time realistic


It's less than half the world record. Why not?


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Jul 10, 2018)

AbsoRuud said:


> It's less than half the world record. Why not?


 Things like times of world records being cut in half doesn’t happend nowadays


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jul 10, 2018)

WillyTheWizard said:


> Things like times of world records being cut in half doesn’t happend nowadays


That's kind of my point too!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 10, 2018)

AbsoRuud said:


> That's kind of my point too!


Daniel Lin + 3BLD LOL scramble < 0.5 * WR


----------



## CarterK (Jul 10, 2018)

WillyTheWizard said:


> I don’t find a sub 10 bld time realistic


I hope you're being sarcastic


----------



## Thom S. (Jul 10, 2018)

Square-1: 12.74
15.38
15.20
10.90
8.67
12.12

Got Parity on 2


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jul 10, 2018)

Metallic Silver said:


> Are you LBL = R U L B L
> ^ make sure you scramble correctly
> 
> 
> ...


how do you get cs timer lol scrambles?


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jul 11, 2018)

TipsterTrickster said:


> how do you get cs timer lol scrambles?



u have an option to select a subset or setup for each events and other puzzles


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Jul 11, 2018)

The 3bld wr is 17.xx


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 11, 2018)

Will this be done again?


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 11, 2018)

WillyTheWizard said:


> The 3bld wr is 17.xx


Dude it’s not hard to understand, he is a world class blindfold solver solving a very easy scramble, of course it’s going to be a ridiculous time.


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Jul 11, 2018)

Oh


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jul 11, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Will this be done again?


yes, i just cant do it frequently or else it will be considered spamming


----------



## joshsailscga (Jul 20, 2018)

Daniel Lin said:


> 3BLD: DNF, 8.53, DNF



Okay why did someone put this in the wiki as UWR single? Literally the name of the comp...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 20, 2018)

Probably someone got word of this indirectly and didn't realize it was a LOLScramble. I undid the change to the wiki.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 21, 2018)

3x3
1. 4.8
2. 7.92
3. 9.12
4. 10.88
5. 8.79
=8.61

Pyraminx:
1. 3.82
2. 1.13
3. 2.47
4. 1.98
5. 2.81


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 21, 2018)

2x2 - 2.24, 1.72, (2.51), (1.03), 1.12 = 1.69

3x3 - (4.23), 7.02, 6.56, (10.52). 9.42 = 7.67

I will try to add a few more events in soon.


----------

